# Help! Brisket stall at 185??? And drop to 165?



## mikemikemike (May 21, 2016)

Hey all, I have a brisket flat on at 225. Brisket Temp climbed steady over about 6hrs to 185 (I wrapped at 160). I removed foil and now temp has dropped to 165 over about 30min? Is this normal?


----------



## james83 (May 21, 2016)

mikemikemike said:


> Hey all, I have a brisket flat on at 225. Brisket Temp climbed steady over about 6hrs to 185 (I wrapped at 160). I removed foil and now temp has dropped to 165 over about 30min? Is this normal?



Mikemikemike i think from what I've been told that in 30 mins what your basically seeing is evaporation which forms cooling, as the collagen begins to break down in the meat it creates moisture which in turn causes a slight cool, the wrap will increase the speed of this and reduce stall time significantly but the pattern will still occur, from my past experience a bit of patience and maintaining a 225 temp will see you through nicely.


----------



## mike5051 (May 21, 2016)

Just curious as to why you unwrapped at 185?  I've wrapped briskets at 160 and cooked till 205 IT, and I've smoked without wrapping to 205.  I think James83  is right about the cooling.  I would think that unwrapping it would allow heat to escape.

Mike


----------



## james83 (May 21, 2016)

Agreed Mike, if your going to use the crutch, leave it on and don't panic.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2016)

First of all welcome to the forum.

I have to ask the same question, why would you take it out of the foil before it's done?

But since you did just keep cooking it until it's done. 

Foiled or unfoiled it needs to get to 195+, and be probe tender in several spots.

Then rest it for a half hour & slice it up.

Al


----------



## mikemikemike (May 24, 2016)

Thanks all, and sorry for the late reply.

My intention was to unfoil at 185 so that the bark would get nice and crispy again as i took it up to 198.

I held tight and let it come around and finally took it off at 195, a few hours later.

It was not quite as tender as i would have liked but lesson learned. If you wrap, keep it wrapped.


----------

